# where to place second exhaust fan?



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

ok i have an exhaust fan sitting here that i bought and have not used yet, been thinking of where to mount it and stuff,

heres all pics of my case
http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l75/fizban1234/Misc/case/

these 2 are ones ive added but there not the same fans now, 
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l75/fizban1234/Misc/case/DSCF0959.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l75/fizban1234/Misc/case/DSCF0957.jpg

this is the back of my exhaust fan now as of tonight









but im debating on where to mount this fan either way i will have to fab a mount 

but should i put it on top of my case about where the piece of paper is in this pic









or put it sucking air out above the cpu here?










this will prolly be a mod for this weekend so id like to figure something out lol thanks


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I'd say top. Flowing air from the top has the availability to disperse throughout the whole inside of the case. plus it would be cool.


----------



## Nutritious (Apr 19, 2006)

That fan in the lower-front is pulling air in, right?

Normally, for side fans, you'd want them brining air in. In this case, since it's right above the CPU, which (I'm assuming) is blowing air down on the heatsink, I'm thinking you'd want to bring air in so that fan and the CPU fan wouldn't be working in opposite directions. Either that, or put it in the top, blowing the hot air out of the case.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I agree with what has been said. The best place would be a fan at the top of the case. The fan on the side of the case over the CPU should always be an intake fan, as should any front fans.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

I had a fan on the side once, blowing cool air on the CPU but the temp didn't change at all. I switched it to blow out and it didn't do anything either. I noticed the most change when I put one in the back blowing out and one in the front blowing in, and ensured both were pushing the same CFM. That's what I would suggest.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I concur w/TheMatt.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You should try having more cfm coming out as it creats a vacum the same way the xbox 360 is cooled


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

its in and the case now has a hole on top =) ill take pics tonight when i get home, im at school right now.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> You should try having more cfm coming out as it creats a vacum the same way the xbox 360 is cooled


That is correct. This way, cool air is drawn in by hard disk bays to keep hard disks cool.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Couldn't help but notice in warlockes 1st pic. that intake fan area of case below PS has been chopped out. Do that to all your fan openings in your case. All you need is wire-type guard. Count the holes covering a fan opening in a factory case that are within the fan inlet/outlet shroud. Measure dia. of each w/calipers or drill bit. Multiply dia. of each hole by pi X no. of holes. Measure inside of fan shroud X pi. You'll probably see about 50% difference in area. Perhaps you have already opened up the other case fan openings? And sgt.grim reaper is also correct airflow;from front to rear. Even if some is exhausted by the power supply,by & large the heated air tends to rise. I would place the top exhaust fan towards the rear on the top of the case.:normal:


----------

